# 1948 80 gal westinghouse cleaning



## WarFox101 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi all, I'm new to the community and I will have to say this is one great place for guys like me. 

As the topic reads I have a 1948 Westinghouse tank handed down to me by my Father who got it from my Grandfather. My Grandfather bought it new for his shop. I remember my grandfather using it when I was a boy. And remember it always being greasy and oily. Hence the problem. The inside of the tank is very greasy, globs of grease and pools of oil. Hardly no rust chips of any kind. The tank is in great shape so I have ordered new motor and pump and wish to restore the tank and use it for painting. however being so greasy and oily I'm not sure how my paint jobs will look in the end. My question is are there any products that I can use to clean out the inside of this tank. My crazy neighbor says to fill her full of gas and roll her around a bit  Well I'm not to sure how my insurance company would feel about that. Any help would be greatly appreciated and thanks in advance.


----------



## Romore (Dec 18, 2012)

I strongly suggest you not use it. That was built long before safety standards were introduced and at 65 years old, it could be corroded beyond limits. A new tank is not expensive, make sure it is properly certified. There is a lot of junk on the market. A tank failure at 125psi could really ruin your day.


----------



## WarFox101 (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks for your reply Romore, Your right about the tank being so old, However The tanks welds have been ultrasonic probed Tested thanks to my boss who happens to like beer way to much. The welds and the tank are strong. I feel good about using it. 

A friend of mine suggested to clean it out with a gas tank cleaner but I'm not sure how it would do on heavy grease.


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

I also would vote against using that old of a tank. I have seen a couple of times what happens when one comes apart. If you are set on using it I would keep your upper limit pressure down to more like 125 PSI than trying to run the higher pressures new units use. Welcome to PEF. Roger


----------



## WarFox101 (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks again for your concern of the safety of this tank However the shell and heads are 1/4 inch thick and rated max WP is 250 PSI. no rust and the entire tank has been ultrasonic probed Tested. with no metal fatigue or weld blemished. This tank is not made of the thin metal of today it weighs over 200 LBS. I'm confident it will hold 125 psi. 

My question is are there any well know products out there I can use to clean the grease out of the tank. I don't want to use gas, I heard of a gas tank cleaner but I'm not sure how it would do on heavy grease. I also thought of using industrial degreaser and oven cleaner. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Romore (Dec 18, 2012)

The safest way is steam. Anything that leaves a flammable vapor will make that tank into a bomb.


----------

